# Invest in reloading or new handgun



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey All,

Sadly, I've been bitten simultaneously by two bugs and only have enough salve (money) to treat one bite.  The first bite, is I am wanting a .45 and am close to pulling the trigger on a P220 or HK45 this week.

The second that came up as I was considering options is whether to invest in a reloading rig, which will enable me to shoot more and pay for itself in the long run.

Just looking for advice and different perspectives. Currently, I own an Sig P226 Xfive Allround 9mm, a 357mag S&W686 and a 22 Sig Mosquito. I'd be reloading the 9mm to begin. I shoot about 750-1000rds per month. I'd probably go with the Dillon 550.

As I understand it, reloading can save you approximately 50% on ammo cost. Seems like a good way to go and I can also begin loading .45s with a different die set after I get a 45 maybe next year.

Anyway, any help appreciated!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sat down one time and figured how long it would take me to pay for my reloading stuff. At that time and them prices it would have been a little over three years loading by my set amount. Since then I have more calibers and such but I am still saving money every time I go to the range. Ammo has gone up about 25% around here and my reloading supplies about 15% so I am still ahead of the game. By the reloading stuff and then a new gun you will not regret it if you shoot much. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmmm....Hard choice. I got bitten by that .45 bug right around Christmas time and took my Meds....How I do love my 45ACP. Then I started feeding this new addiction. I might have been better off with a drug habbit. Thirty cents a round for the cheap stuff can add up fast. I opted for a Lee Pro1000 in 45ACP which set me back around one hundred and fifty bucks shipped from http://www.midwayusa.com/. If you are new to reloading you'll need some other stuff too but the cost of the Lee presses are within the range of a couple of weeks pocket money put aside for most of us here. I'd buy the 45 and go with a cheaper press a month or so down the road. Now if you blow all your dough on ammo for that new 45 don't come whining to me. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Get the reloading gear. Mastery of the guns you have is much more important than having yet another gun you can't afford to shoot much.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Get the reloading gear. Mastery of the guns you have is much more important than having yet another gun you can't afford to shoot much.


I have to agree with Mike's perspective here. Reload, shoot more, and save money while you're at it. Get the .45 in that year or so and you'll be a pro re-loader by then :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*factor*

robanna: Sir; reload, buy reloading books and read them. Most are somewhat redundant. 
It reinforces the understanding.

In many ways you can have ?better? ammo with your own reloads.
Multi guns; YOU NEED to reload.

The 'Baldy' evidently did as I. Breaking down loading to cost. Factor in TIME
from the family.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I listened to all this bunk about reloading and saving money. *Hooey!* I save money by reloading my own 45ACP but shoot more, hence I'm not saving money! But, I have to tell ya, it is a nice feeling to shoot your own at a reduced price. Pure satisfaction, along with that great feeling that a 45ACP imparts. Of all the firearms I've pulled the trigger on, the 45 is the sweetest. That's where your addiction comes from. There's a short learning curve with reloading, and, of course you'll turn into a brass whore :smt043 , but there are a lot of knowledgable people on this site and others that will gladly share their experience with you. I'm still thanking them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

benzuncle said:


> I listened to all this bunk about reloading and saving money. *Hooey!* I save money by reloading my own 45ACP but shoot more, hence I'm not saving money!


That seems to be the case with just about everyone. People have a budget for shooting, and reloading just allows them to stretch their shooting dollar more than buying factory ammo.

I gave up reloading because I am lazy, wanted to spend more time with my wife and daughter, and can afford to shoot enough generic factory ammo to keep my skills where I want them (I am mainly a 9mm shooter). But if I was still competing, I'd still be reloading!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Mike, I set up my "man cave" reloading station in the corner of my wife's sewing room. I usually only load for about one hour at a time, turning out 100 rounds each session. As it is a hobby, I'm not interested in being a "manufacturer". I wait until my nephew, that we've been rasing since he was 5mo. old, is in the sack. It's that or watch stuff on tv that is not all that good.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

benzuncle said:


> Mike, I set up my "man cave" reloading station in the corner of my wife's sewing room. I usually only load for about one hour at a time, turning out 100 rounds each session. As it is a hobby, I'm not interested in being a "manufacturer". I wait until my nephew, that we've been rasing since he was 5mo. old, is in the sack. It's that or watch stuff on tv that is not all that good.


When I was shooting in competition, I was cranking out 300-400 rounds an hour on a Dillon press temporarily set up on the kitchen table (didn't/don't have a man cave). Four hours work had me set for ammo for a single Saturday of practice, when I'd easily burn through over 1000 rounds. This was not enough shooting, nor I a good enough shooter, for me to win at anything more than the local level, and even then I'd often get spanked by our resident USPSA Nationals attendee as he rose through the ranks.

Ah, the tales of misspent youth. Now I might shoot 500 pistol rounds a month if I am feeling eager. That's enough to keep me from losing what skills I have, though I don't really improve much anymore.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Again, thanks for sharing the wisdom. In the end, the pull of the new gun was too much for me. Plus, if I bought the reloading stuff now--even a cheaper rig--my NJ permit would have expired before I could afford to buy the gun.

So, I splurged on an HK45 with 1500 rds of Rem UMC from Natchez on sale for $12.95/50. I'm going to be a brass whore  for the rest of this year and will be loaded up on casings for a long fall/winter's worth of learning how to reload. 

I won't have the HK for another couple weeks, but I'll be sure to post some pics.

Thanks agin. Rob


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Go ahead and splurge and get the reloading stuff also. You'll save in the long run.and get a lot of satisfaction from reloading your own ammo.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I too wanted to go into the detail of the savings, so I recently opened up a spreadsheet and did my calcs.

As it turns out, if I rule out the initial cost of press & brass, expense is a little less than 1/3 compared to the new rounds, this in .38 special, with hard cast SWC and a pretty costly Vithavuori powder (N340) and Winchester primers.

But then, once-fired brass you can either pick up for free at the range (where I go the floor is usually strewn with 9mm's, .40 S&W's and .45 ACP's), or, in my case, get it from new fired ammo which I had to buy anyhow.

If I assume reloading gear will be good on the average for 50 000 rounds, then cost per round becomes in my case, 1 cents per round, adding up to the 1/3 treshold.

All in all, reloaded ammo will cost about 1/3 with the added benefit of greater accuracy. Between 1/3 and 1/2 max in the worst possible scenario. The above figure has been confirmed by one local reloader.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Definitely reloading stuff, especially since you are getting a revolver. They are the perfect tool to play around with loads, and you don't need to reload like a second job to feed a wheelgun.


----------

